# c:\PROGRA"1\SYMANTEC\SYMEVNT.386



## red45 (Jan 18, 2003)

my son has deleted a programe called c:\PROGRA"1\SYMANTEC\SYMEVNT.386 is there any way I can put this back on


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome......it's not a program, it's a file.....are you getting some type of error message? How and where did he delete it from?

Did he uninstall the Norton AntiVirus program?

You might have a read thru this thread, sounds like your same problem:

http://forums.techguy.org/t106637/sf60c869571bc358b969d5fd972848dcf.html


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Email from poster (It's best if you'll post back to the thread as there are others who can help, and need to know all that you have tried)


This is the message:

Thanks for taking the time to reply to question. I dont know where my son deleted it from as I was not there when he did it. But he did have norton on it. I have tried what you said, but still will not load. Thanks anyway


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Well, as Candy already said, the key question is whether he uninstalled Norton Antivirus.

If he didn't, he should uninstall and subsequently reinstall the program.

If he _has_ uninstalled (a version of) Norton antivirus, he should do this:

Go to Start/run, type Regedit.

Drill down to 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD

Click on the plus sign preceding 'VXD'
A long list of VXD's unfolds.

Locate Symevnt.

Highlight it, and press the DELETE key.
Quit Registry Editor, and then restart your computer.

Cheers,


----------

